# manually move power seat



## howell7272 (Jun 20, 2020)

Is there any way to manually move the driver seat when stuck. Mine is stuck all the way forward. I get continuity on the switch so I think it's OK. I tried to remove the seat by removing the 2 back bolts and pulling forward but I think the power seats have 2 front bolts also from I what I can see. If I can get the seat back I should be able to remove the front bolts and then work on the motor but I'm stuck until I can get the seat out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

howell7272 said:


> Is there any way to manually move the driver seat when stuck. Mine is stuck all the way forward. I get continuity on the switch so I think it's OK. I tried to remove the seat by removing the 2 back bolts and pulling forward but I think the power seats have 2 front bolts also from I what I can see. If I can get the seat back I should be able to remove the front bolts and then work on the motor but I'm stuck until I can get the seat out.


If you can reach the wiring, take a 12 -18v power tool battery, make some leads and try to power the motor directly. If that does not work, the motor is probably bad.

This is from my Gen I build, but it does show the wiring.
*How I Swapped in Power Seats part 2*


----------



## howell7272 (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks. I found another youtube video that I think will help me track down the pinout for the plug. The motor is intermittent in reverse but to replace the motor I need to get the seat off and I can't do that unless I can move the seat all the way back to get at the front two bolts. Every post I have seen says that the seat should just slide out but mine doesn't budge at all with the two rear bolts removed. I even tried hammering it from the front.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

howell7272 said:


> Thanks. I found another youtube video that I think will help me track down the pinout for the plug. The motor is intermittent in reverse but to replace the motor I need to get the seat off and I can't do that unless I can move the seat all the way back to get at the front two bolts. Every post I have seen says that the seat should just slide out but mine doesn't budge at all with the two rear bolts removed. I even tried hammering it from the front.


I had to do what I suggested above in order to get the leather seats out of a dead Cruze. It was a bit difficult, but in the end, I had my seats.


----------

